# Profane Existence 19th Anniversary



## dirty_feet (Oct 13, 2008)

Event 

Title:
Profane Existence 19th Anniversary
When:
10/25/08 05:00 PM 
Where:
Triple Rock Social Club - Minneapolis 
Category:
Gigs 

Description

Profane Existence 19th Anniversary Party!
Mark you calendar's now!

Profane Existence 19th Anniversary Party featuring:

RESISTANT CULTURE
WARTORN
APPALACHIN TERROR UNIT
PARASYTIC
WAR//PLAGUE
COGNITIVE DISSONANCE
and more TBA

This will be an all day show at the Triple Rock Social Club (all ages event 5-9 + ID show 10-close).



Venue:
Triple Rock Social Club - Website 
Street:
629 Cedar Ave 
ZIP:
55454 
City:
Minneapolis 
State:
MN


----------

